# Speedometer inaccurate?



## Tim the Skid (Jun 29, 2020)

Took the red Whiz out this evening to check some rewiring I did on the Bi-Lite system and run some new gas through my rebuilt carb. I noticed the speedo wouldn't get above 22-23 mph, though it felt much faster. I had a neighbor pace me in his truck and he said we were doing 38 mph. LOL. so the speedo needs some help,  but the lights and fresh carb are working great.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hmm.  Andy, aka acg schwinn on the SBF would be my first go to.  Were you scared going that fast?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 30, 2020)

not until I took one hand off the bars to take the photo.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 30, 2020)

Start with the speedo drive wheel and basket , could be binding .spacer may be the answer .


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 30, 2020)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Start with the speedo drive wheel and basket , could be binding .spacer may be the answer .




I already checked that Gary. It climbs steady until about 22 or 23 mph, then it wobbles and even jumps back and forth from about 16 to 22 even though I'm accelerating and can feel the bike gaining speed. I think it's internal in the housing.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 1, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> I already checked that Gary. It climbs steady until about 22 or 23 mph, then it wobbles and even jumps back and forth from about 16 to 22 even though I'm accelerating and can feel the bike gaining speed. I think it's internal in the housing.



 That's the next step, housing , or internals need to be gone through...


----------

